# Rate My Rabbit



## Darfi (Jan 24, 2008)

Just thought this could be fun since some of ushomebodies don't ever get to show our rabbits in competition. Would the site's real judges and breeders lend a judement to those who post info and a picture of thier rabbits? I don't know what all the criteria is for judging but this could be plain fun.


----------



## pamnock (Jan 24, 2008)

I think it would be fun. 

Not all good rabbits take good photos, and bad rabbits may look pretty darn good in a photo, so everyone would have torealize that it's just for fun and based on the photos presented.

There's a lot of people on the board who show, so I think you'll get a lot of participation from "judges".

Pam


Here's a page I did on posing Dwarf Hotots http://www.midatlanticdwarfhotot.com/posing.html

This type of pose applies to most breeds in general - this will help give "exhibitors" an idea of how to pose and photograph their rabbits.

Holland Lops and Netherland Dwarfs are posed similar to the Dwarf Hotot in photo "B".


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 24, 2008)

Ooh great idea Darfi! I'll definitley post a picture when I get home from school and the eye dr (my sis broke her glasses! grr!) as I've been wanting to know what some judges/breeders think of my 5 month old E-lop's posing/ and "picture judging" i guess. lol 

Emily


----------



## polly (Jan 24, 2008)

I think thats a great idea can't wait to see peoples pics


----------



## Darfi (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm glad this idea is getting such a good outcome! This may also spark interest in some to actually show thier rabbits and might also be a great reference point for those who are learning about it....like me!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 24, 2008)

Ok, I guess I'll be the first one! Hehe. Ok this is the first picture of Sippi actually "trying" to do his breed pose. He's getting better, and sorry for the ear-chop off, lol. 

And....Critic Sippi! 





Doing his breed pose.....

and the second one is of him just chilaxin', lol: 










Go ahead, critic away!


----------



## pamnock (Jan 25, 2008)

Well Sippi is certainly off to a great start! You've done an excellent job posing. (Note the rear toes even with the hip joint and the front toes even with the eyes). Sippi isn't stretched out too far nor tucked too close together, and he's showing off his mandolin type nicely.

The younger EL can be difficult to pose because they are so curious and full of energy. They would much rather go exploring than sit still, so it's important to work with them from a young age.

His ears must be over 21 inches - they look like they have good substance and width.

He's got a very good head and appears to have good bone.

He's got good color and the preferred blanket pattern. (Although there are not many points on pattern/color). He should be molting into a better coat soon (from the baby coat to the correct flyback).

His mid-section appears to have very good depth, but the high-point of his topline appears to be too far forward (rather than over the center of the hip), and the depth of the mid-section doesn't carry through the hindquarters.

His biggest fault will probably be the lack of fullness over the hindquarters (common fault in the English Lops). In general, they need better hindquarters (fuller, firmer and rounder). He appears to be "chopped off" at the back of the hindquarters - note the line straight down from the rump as opposed to a rounded butt.

He certainly looks promising - can't wait to see him as a intermediate and a senior!

Looking forward to reading all the critiques  I think it will be fun for those wanting to learn more about rabbit judging.

Pam


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 25, 2008)

*pamnock wrote: *


> Well Sippi is certainly off to a great start! You've done an excellent job posing. (Note the rear toes even with the hip joint and the front toes even with the eyes). Sippi isn't stretched out too far nor tucked too close together, and he's showing off his mandolin type nicely.





> *Thanks! I am so surprised that he's actually posed right, except for his ears!*
> 
> The younger EL can be difficult to pose because they are so curious and full of energy. They would much rather go exploring than sit still, so it's important to work with them from a young age.





> *Tell me about it! lol. It was very difficult to get him still for this picture!*
> 
> His ears must be over 21 inches - they look like they have good substance and width.





> *We measured them today, and we think they're about 21 inches...but we're not used to measuring so we could be wrong. I think his ears look kind of troweled shaped, but I'm not very sure.*
> 
> He's got a very good head and appears to have good bone.





> *Hehe, same thing as his breeder says!*
> 
> He's got good color and the preferred blanket pattern. (Although there are not many points on pattern/color). He should be molting into a better coat soon (from the baby coat to the correct flyback).





> *YES i've been waiting for his flyback to come in and I can't wait for it to get in, lol. *
> 
> His mid-section appears to have very good depth, but the high-point of his topline appears to be too far forward (rather than over the center of the hip), and the depth of the mid-section doesn't carry through the hindquarters.





> *I agree!*
> 
> His biggest fault will probably be the lack of fullness over the hindquarters (common fault in the English Lops). In general, they need better hindquarters (fuller, firmer and rounder). He appears to be "chopped off" at the back of the hindquarters - note the line straight down from the rump as opposed to a rounded butt.





> *I totally see what you mean. *
> 
> He certainly looks promising - can't wait to see him as a intermediate and a senior!





> *Me either! lol. We're taking him to his first REAL show this Saturday! I'm hoping thejudge will think the same as you Pam, but all judges are different. I think I'm the onlyyouththat will be exhibitingan English Lop,but I'm hoping there's a few otherwise it won't be as much fun if he wins. *





> *Pam,if there is only onebreed of bunny in it's class, does it automatically win BOBor any of the other things? *





> *Emily*


Pam I just had to add, thanks SO much for "picture judging" him. I will definitley know what to look for in him as he matures and as well in other English Lops, and I'll be able to point out faults on bunnies too. I really think I want to be a judge, what's the age limit, Pam? lol. Thanks SO much!


----------



## Pipp (Jan 25, 2008)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> Pam I just had to add, thanks SO much for "picture judging" him. I will definitley know what to look for in him as he matures and as well in other English Lops, and I'll be able to point out faults on bunnies too. I really think I want to be a judge, what's the age limit, Pam? lol. Thanks SO much!




:yeahthat: Great idea, and this is a great post, thanks Pam. arty0002:

Emily, I can't see your photos, not sure why not, but with the commentary, I'm dyin' to! Can you fix that? If you need to repost, you can just reply in this thread and I can edit them in, thanks! 

sas :thanks:


EDIT: Nevermind, I think I fixed it. I think. (Can everybody see them now?)


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 25, 2008)

I can see them - and He's so cute! 

I need to work on Tony...... I keep saying that don't I? :?


----------



## pamnock (Jan 25, 2008)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> *pamnock wrote: *
> 
> 
> > His ears must be over 21 inches - they look like they have good substance and width. _We measured them today, and we think they're about 21 inches...but we're not used to measuring so we could be wrong. I think his ears look kind of troweled shaped, but I'm not very sure._
> ...



*No age requirement on a judge's license Emily. You do need to be an ARBA member for 3 years to apply for a registrar's license and you must be a registrar for 2 years before applying for judge's license. It's a rigorous process, so start studying now *



*Pam*


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks Pam. The reason for my asking that question is becuse of the show tomorrow, I think he'll be the only youth English Lop, but I have no clue. So I guess I'll have to wait and see. I'll let you all know how my bunnies did at the show. 

When my camera works again, I'll more pictures of him posing, and will good pics of his ears. 

Sweet. Ok yeah I'm not a member of the ARBA yet, so I guess it'll take me about 6 years or so! lol. 

Emily


----------



## pamnock (Jan 25, 2008)

One of the biggest challenges for youth applying for their registrar's license is not only the ability to memorize breed info, but also the ability to handle large breeds. This can be one of the biggest hurdles to overcome, even for adults applying fortheir license.

Pam


----------



## Darfi (Jan 26, 2008)

So when I take a picture of Isis for the judging, what are the specs for measuring so I can do the measuring and include that with her photo? 

(also, using photobucket.com I can't get the image to appear in posts with the HTML or the image code anymore, is there a fix for that?)


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 26, 2008)

*Darfi wrote: *


> So when I take a picture of Isis for the judging, what are the specs for measuring so I can do the measuring and include that with her photo?
> 
> (also, using photobucket.com I can't get the image to appear in posts with the HTML or the image code anymore, is there a fix for that?)


The measurements will be breed-specific but some good ones to consider are:

ear length & weight

It is really good to get the rabbit as close to a "show pose" as possible.

Peg


----------



## BlueGiants (Jan 26, 2008)

Please include age as well... weight and ear length will vary with age. (And are judged differently based on age.)


----------



## Darfi (Jan 26, 2008)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v726/Darlandria/Rabbits/Isisbeaut2.jpg

Okay, I think this picture (same as my avatar) is the closest i'm gonna get in posing Isis. If I touch her she bows her head and sticks her rump up for petting and she hardly ever sits still for long unless she's settled in for some sun beams from the balcony door.

Isis is 9 months old, I guess that her weight is close to 4-4.5 pounds and her ear length is 12.5 cm (5 inches)



Judge away!


----------



## pamnock (Jan 26, 2008)

I've attached a photo for comparison purposes.

Isis is certainly onestunning lady! However, she's not show quality.

Her most obvious fault is the length of her body, especially over her shoulders. Hollands should be very short, compactand well rounded. Rabbits that are long in body are also long in bone (a very short, heavy bone is desired in Hollands). She does appear to be well rounded and full over the mid-section and hindquarters (from the angle of the photo). She may be slightly cow-hocked and lacking fullness in the lower hindquarter due to the "V" angle of the hind legs. (a common fault in Hollands).

She appears to have nice full cheeks, but is a little long in the head and lacks some curvature and fullness at the front of the head.

Her ears are rather long and her crown is "slipped" back (the ears should fall directly behind the eyes and be no longer than an inch below the jawline. Note the length and teaspoon shape of the ear in the comparison photo. She does appear to have the desired thick ears.

Her crown (the cartilage forming the base of the ears) lacks some fullness.

She'd also be faulted for her excessively large dewlap and hutch stain on her coat.

All her nails should be white (DQ for colored toenails, There should be no spots on her coat, nor any spots in her eyes).

4 lbs. is the top weight for Hollands.

*Pam*


----------



## Hazel (Jan 27, 2008)

My buns are mutts, so they can't be judged,


----------



## Nut (Jan 27, 2008)

Hmmm...Not to butt in or anything, but Pam, how can you tell about the fur? How does it look different? What age do they grow into their new fur? My bunny is4 1/2months, and she should have flyback fur. I didn't know it changed...I'd like it if she got fluffier though. :biggrin2:



Hazel, my bun's a mixie too...maybe just to check out a pose? lol, there should be a thread for 'most original mixie' or something.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 27, 2008)

Isis is very pretty; I do see what Pam means about the long body on her, I saw a lot of Hollands today...lol but I can't tell them apart from the mini lops!


----------



## Hazel (Jan 27, 2008)

Hahaha, well Hazel might win right now. She won't stop changing her fur color. It's kind of insane. lmao. I make fun of her, but shhh don't tell her that!


----------



## Darfi (Jan 27, 2008)

Alrighty, thanks Pam! I'm not %100 certain she's a perfectly pure Holland Lop since she was bought at a pet store but that's the bunny I got, simply because she captivated me through a glass window and all she had to do was sit there and be the last sister of her litter to be there all alone seperated from her brothers in the next cage over. 

Ya the hutch stain is a bit hard to keep off of her, she sits in her litter pan as a bed too.

With my Lop and the example Lop pictured side by side, does make my rabbit look like a bit of a huge rabbit for her breed. Actually, I think she seems more elegant with her elongated features.

Thanks for the judge, now I know!


----------



## pamnock (Jan 27, 2008)

*Darfi wrote: *


> Actually, I think she seems more elegant with her elongated features.



Yes - she does strike me as very elegant. She's a beautiful girl!

Pam


----------



## pamnock (Jan 27, 2008)

*Nut wrote: *


> Hmmm...Not to butt in or anything, but Pam, how can you tell about the fur? How does it look different? What age do they grow into their new fur? My bunny is4 1/2months, and she should have flyback fur. I didn't know it changed...I'd like it if she got fluffier though. :biggrin2:
> 
> 
> 
> Hazel, my bun's a mixie too...maybe just to check out a pose? lol, there should be a thread for 'most original mixie' or something.



Bunnies generally go through their first molt by about 12 weeks of age and reach a prime coat at about 7 months of age. The baby coat is finer and has less of the thick guard hairs that the adult coat has.

The flyback coat should rapidly return to position when stroked from back to front. It moves quickly because of a high percentage of thick, stiff guard hairs within the coat. The ultimate flyback coat is the "snappy" flyback of breeds such as the Tan.

The rollback coat has a dense undercoat comprised of finer hairs that luxuriously roll back into position when stroked from back to front.

It is difficult to make comments on the fur based on the Internet photos because the coat needs to beexamined for texture (how it feels)and density (thickness). The ratio of guard hairs to soft undercoat, the length of the coat, the thickness of the coat and the condition of the coat are all things judges are looking at when evaluating the fur of the rabbit.

Not all rabbits have ideal coats for their breed. 



*As for the magnificent mixes . . .*

I do occasionally judge pet classes at fair and use the ARBA Standard of Condition as a guideline for these classes. The rabbits must have the appearance of excellent health and vigor, a bright eye, healthy coat and good flesh (not too thin/bony and not too fat). 

The rabbit must also be very clean, have clipped nails and no physical defects.

Personality also is a factor in the pet classes. I like to see personable rabbits that aren't aggressive and don't cower when you touch them.

Because pets are often mixes, body type, fur type and color are not considerations.

*I would certainly like to see other people participating in the judging on this thread and sharingtheir impressions of the rabbits. You don't have to be a judge to evaluate a rabbit. I'll hold off a little on commenting on future photos, to give others a chance to share their impressions and play judge.* 





Pam


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Jan 27, 2008)

*"If I touch her she bows her head and sticks her rump up for petting"*

Is she spayed? It sounds like she wants to be bred........

She is a very pretty girl. To me she looks like she is crossed with mini-lop.

Roger


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 27, 2008)

I am so tempted to put my guys up. Well Teresa and Dallas atleast. Most believe Connor is Polish and Chibi is Netherland Dwarf.


----------



##  (Jan 27, 2008)

Alrighty. I figured I'd give this a shot as I've been possibly considering showing my new american chinchilla does. I've not made a decision, but we'll see how they rack up here. Who knows - perhaps I'll be inspired to really show them.

I'm honestly not sure how they're supposed to be posed. I just kind of went with what I thought, so bear with me. I DO know that they'reNOT posed correctly, but I wasn't about to overly fuss with them since we're still at the bonding stages. Do you think we can still get an idea on how they rate despite the impoper pose?

This is Silver (Silvie). She is an american chinchilla doe - pedigreed and all.She was born on May 10, 2007 which makes her 8-9 months old. I know she's a bit under where she should be weight-wise as she needs to hit 10-pounds by February 10th to show as a senior doe. She's approximately 9-pounds now. I didn't measure her ears as she's still a bit sensitive and skittish since arriving last week, but, in my humble opinion, she sure is a looker! What do you think?!

















And, this is Lennox. She, too, is an american chinchilla doe with pedigree. She was also born on May 10, 2007, but not from the same litter as Silvie. She is under weight as well at only roughly 8.25-pounds. She's much more skittish than Silver and, again, I didn't fuss too much with the posing - maybe at another time. But I'd still like to know how they rate.
















And, just for kicks, here's a not-so-good pic of the color rings.






How do you think they did?! Critique away.

<3 Alexah


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 28, 2008)

Pam,

It would be easier for us to play judge if you could post a picture of an ideal rabbit in the breed folks are asking about.....

Peg


----------



## pamnock (Jan 28, 2008)

Most certainly Peg! The American Chin has commercial body type as explained below. It's very exciting that Alexah has posted photos of her Chins for us! The are a very rare, truly American breed and it would be a shame to see them disappear. 

The breed was developed in the 1920's from the smaller Chinchilla breed (known as the Standard Chinchilla today). The Chinchilla rabbit fur industry was huge in the 1920's, and the American Chinchilla provided both a luxurious coat as well as desirable meat type.

Today's judging still reflects the importance of the American Chinchillas meat producing qualities by allotting general type as the single mostimportant consideration. However, the importance of the coat is also emphasized with the total combined points of fur and color slightly surpassing that of the rabbits type.

The coat of the American Chinchilla should resemble the real Chinchilla and have a luxurious rollback coat with clearly defined alternating bands of color. The intermediate band should be a very light pearl color - any brownish tinge is very undesirable.



Commercial body type:







Rabbits with commercial type are considered to be the ideal meat type. They are medium in length, with depth equaling width and showing roundness of body. This group is posed down on the table. Included in this group are: New Zealand, Californian, Creme d'Argent, Champagne d'Argent, Hotot, French Angora, Giant Angora, Satin Angora, Cinnamon, American Chinchilla, French Lop, Harlequin, Palomino, Rex, American Sable, Satin, Silver Fox and Silver Marten.


I'll make some comments on the rabbits themselves when I have more time later, and when hopefully, others have shared some of their thoughts 

Pam


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 28, 2008)

Ok - this is my guess....

Both rabbits look longer in the third picture of their section than they do in the first picture. I was going to say that they're both too long (when compared to the photo Pam shared). But in their first photos - I think those are closer to the poses we need...they don't look as long.

My guess is (and watch me be way way off here) - Lennox would do better than Silvie on the table. I say that because she seems to have more of an "arch" or roundness to her topline whereby Silvie is more straight along the topline. However, Silvie seems to have more depth to her than Lennox does.

Which leads me to say - I have no idea how I'd judge them!

I lean more towards Lennox though because of the topline vs. Silvie....

Peg


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 28, 2008)

*pamnock wrote: *


> Personality also is a factor in the pet classes. I like to see personable rabbits that aren't aggressive and don't cower when you touch them.



That don't cower down? Really? Mocha does the 'floor smush' when I pet him but that's just his "oh man I'm in heaven" behaviour. Definitely not a personality flaw, Mocha is one of the friendliest rabbits ever.

I'm curious what you think about Reese. I know that the breeder I got her from said she got very good comments on the table as far as being well typed for a tri-colored doe. But she is torted.


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 28, 2008)

I knw that some of the lionhead show rabbits that have done well on the tables have been....not so much the perfect rabbit for body type - but they "played" to the audience by flirting with the judge or interacting with the judge. Sure - they'll pose and look good -but some of them almost seem to "strut" as if to say, "come here and look at me" and they just put on a good show for the crowd.

Its hard to explain but I've seen it and read about it....

That isn't to say that a rabbit with poor body type would win - but I'm saying that between two rabbits that have close to the same body type, mane, etc. ~ the rabbit that sits up and responds to the judge often seems to take the prize...

Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 28, 2008)

*I don't know lops that well - but I can't resist this one.....partly 'cause I love Reese and want to steal her..

MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> I love Reese's markings - the full butterfly on the nose....the pattern on the back. I just love her...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now all I need to do is wait for Pam and the lop breeders to come along and prove how foolish my comments are! :shock: Should be interesting.

Peg


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 28, 2008)

The breeder took those pictures, those were the ones she sent me before I even brought her home.

Reese does have a tendency to 'hold' her ears kinda back, I know what you mean. If she's relaxed, she holds them a lot more proper.

Oh and keep in mind that Reese is an old girl, the comments that she got on the tables were 4 years ago and tri's were extremely rare in this area and a new color being worked on here so that could very well add to it.

I know she is a little long, but comparing her to a lot of does I see on the tables around here, she is very similar.


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 28, 2008)

I suspect the reason I got my Tiny for so cheap was that he was not show quality. But I'd love to hear comments on him.

First of all - what I suspect - that he is too long in the shoulders and not round enough for a mandolin type shape (I think I have the right instrument -I know it isn't a flute or a piano!!:biggrin2::biggrin2 and that he is too small (about 14 pounds now that he is 3 years old).

















Edited to add: He was younger in these photos - up to a year old maybe...he's now 3.


----------



## BlueGiants (Jan 28, 2008)

On a Flemish Giant, "Not show Quality" could refer to the wrong color toenail or stray white hairs on a black! His weight is good, anything over 13 lbs. is fine for a Senior Buck. 

Tiny looks like he has anice head, excellent ears (LOVE the ears!), His rise looks good (wish I had a better photo of the profile, tough to see his high point...), I'd just say his shoulders look a little low and a little narrow, and his rise starts a little late.Better photos, (where he's not hiding behind his girlfriend!) would help....

(Oh yeah, and it is a mandolin shape! LOL! Good thing he's not supposed to look like a piano! :shock2


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 28, 2008)

Do any of these show his profile/shape better?

















BTW - I'm dying at his "hiding behind his girlfriend" - that is Tio - his evil step-brother...

Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 28, 2008)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> (Oh yeah, and it is a mandolin shape! LOL! Good thing he's not supposed to look like a piano! :shock2


When he got into the fruit loops the other day - I could swear he insisted that it was because he was supposed to look like a piano.......

I knew he was trying to pull one over on me...


----------



## BlueGiants (Jan 28, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> BTW - I'm dying at his "hiding behind his girlfriend" - that is Tio - his evil step-brother...
> 
> Peg



:embarrassed:OOPS!!! So sorry! Being it was Tiny, I just assumed it was one of his paramours! 

Yes, those photo's show him of much better. His head looks much better in them. (more masculine!)His rise is lacking and could be a little higher... But he's definately all boy! What alove! Nuthin' like a Flemish!


----------



## pamnock (Jan 28, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Now all I need to do is wait for Pam and the lop breeders to come along and prove how foolish my comments are! :shock: Should be interesting.
> 
> Peg


Great eye Peg!

Sure you don't want to be a Holland breeder?


I think you pretty much covered it Peg. Mocha's a fantastic rabbit. She does look a tad long in the shoulder. I think she's leaning forward a little, which may also be giving an impression of length. Note that her front leg is even with her ear rather than her eye.

Her crown is excellent and has excellent front to back width. Could be just a tad forward, but it's not detracting from the appearance of her head.

You are right on the moneyabout her bone - she's got nice thick, short bone and is very wide in the chest.

She rounds off rather well over the hindquarter - chopped hindquarters are a common fault, often seen in Hollands that pose too high. She does seem to lack a little fullness in the loin.

I'm quite impressed with her. 

My only concern is that she appears to be a "torted tri" because she appears to be shaded on her nose rather than deep black. This is a DQ because it's 3 colors on awhitebase(black, orange, smokey gray), rather than the required black/orange on a white base.



Pam


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 28, 2008)

*pamnock wrote: *


> My only concern is that she appears to be a "torted tri" because she appears to be shaded on her nose rather than deep black. This is a DQ because it's 3 colors on awhitebase (black, orange, smokey gray), rather than the required black/orange on a white base.


Do you mean Reese?

She is torted, the breeders up here have been having a lot of problems with torted tri's -- there was a point in time where they were actually not being DQ'd for it because there were no 'clean' tri's so to speak around here. I've started to see more clean tri's lately.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 28, 2008)

Pam, here are some better shots of Mississippi; including some of just his face/ears


----------



## pamnock (Jan 28, 2008)

*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> *pamnock wrote: *
> 
> 
> > My only concern is that she appears to be a "torted tri" because she appears to be shaded on her nose rather than deep black. This is a DQ because it's 3 colors on awhitebase (black, orange, smokey gray), rather than the required black/orange on a white base.
> ...



Opps! Yes, I meant Reese (not Mocha). Trisshould be agoutis. A lot of people are breeding in selfs when they should be using reds or "A" harlis, not "a", which gives the "torted" appearance.

Pam


----------



## kellyjade (Jan 28, 2008)

:nicethread Really interesting to read through the comments.

I'm curious what you think of Sophie...

She's an almost 2 year old lionhead. I think her color is black otter, or silver marten? She has crimpy fur in her mane.


----------



## Bossman (Jan 28, 2008)

Ohh I would really like to know what people think about my Lucas.
I just took these.. He is 12 weeks old right now.


----------



## pamnock (Jan 28, 2008)

*Alexah-Joy wrote: *


> Silvie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very pretty girls. They may both be too fine in bone to get up to the proper weight. This can often be an issue with commercial breeds, especially lines with a small gene pool. I'm sure some breeders have address this issue and crossed some other breeds in.











Theseprobably the best poses out of them all. Her back feet are tucked a little too far forward and she's stretched out slightly too much in the front. Her front feet should be even with her eyes. A shot of the rear is also helpful.

The biggest body fault they each seem to have is lack of fullness over the hips, rather than being nicely rounded throughout the hindquarters.

Their surface color appears to be nice, but the rings lack good, cleardefinition and have a brown tinge (they're still rather young and may molt that out they may molt out of this).

They have good head and ears (no length requirements on the ears).

If your girls make senior weight and molt out into better ring color, they should get some good comments on the table.

______________________________

Here's an article I did on Dwarf Hotots that has some photos of bodyfaults that apply to many other breeds:

http://www.midatlanticdwarfhotot.com/TheDwarfHotot1.pdf





Pam


----------



## naturestee (Jan 28, 2008)

Out of curiosity, how does Mocha stack up? Of all my rabbits, she appears closest in type to her breed. She's spayed, so no shows for this girl! She'd murder the other rabbits anyway. I'm pretty sure she's Polish, but she came from a pet store. It's a little hard to see in the pics but she is dark brown, not black. But she looks darker than the chocolate Polish I saw at an ARBA show. She weighs slightly over two pounds.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 28, 2008)

It looks like Mocha is more of a Nethie, but her weight is that of a Polish. Her head and ears look like a Netherland, but then again like a Polish, lol. She's a very pretty girl anyways! 

Emily


----------



## naturestee (Jan 28, 2008)

Really? I always thought her head was more Polish, since it's wide but doesn't have the round cheeks like the show Nethies have. She is an adorable little diva, whatever she is!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 28, 2008)

Well lets see what Pam says, lol. Im not an official judge, lol but I have been studying judging and watching them lol. 

Yes she is!


----------



## pamnock (Jan 28, 2008)

She looks more like a Netherland. Does she have a soft, rollback coat? What is her color? I can't tell on the monitor if the color is chocolate, sable, or black. (Looks sable to me). If you're not sure, can you take a belly shot?

Polish also have finer bone than Netherlands.

Pam


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 29, 2008)

*pamnock wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Now all I need to do is wait for Pam and the lop breeders to come along and prove how foolish my comments are! :shock: Should be interesting.
> ...


I'm in total shock Pam - and coming from you - those comments mean so much to me.....they really do.

Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 29, 2008)

*I'll share my comments as a lionhead breeder (who doesn't show that much) and then watch Pam come in here and blow me away.

kellyjade wrote: *


> :nicethread Really interesting to read through the comments.
> 
> I'm curious what you think of Sophie...
> 
> ...


----------



## pamnock (Jan 29, 2008)

*Bossman wrote: *


> Ohh I would really like to know what people think about my Lucas.
> I just took these.. He is 12 weeks old right now.



Wow! Lucas looks awesome! I love his wide, full, rounded ears (no trowels there LOL).



Pam


----------



## pamnock (Jan 29, 2008)

This week is hectic because I'mgetting ready for our state convention over this weekend.

I won't be online as much over this week, but keep posting away and practicing judging!

Peg - you certainly don't need me to add any thing to your great lioncomments!

I had contacted Arden a while ago for clarification on the break. The standard calls for a "distinct" break (must be clearly seen). Gail's standard also contains the term "distinct", and clearly states that lack of the distinct break is a DQ.

Pam


----------



## Lias_ark (Jan 29, 2008)

This is Bert 6 week old Polish kit.
and this is his brother Bart.







What do you think of these 2 younguns?


----------



## polly (Jan 29, 2008)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Out of curiosity, how does Mocha stack up? Of all my rabbits, she appears closest in type to her breed. She's spayed, so no shows for this girl! She'd murder the other rabbits anyway. I'm pretty sure she's Polish, but she came from a pet store. It's a little hard to see in the pics but she is dark brown, not black. But she looks darker than the chocolate Polish I saw at an ARBA show. She weighs slightly over two pounds.



Mocha is a netherland a polish is much finer boned and has a pointier face ( well over here anyway) they tend to look quite skinny and hare like compared to a nethie

From the pictures she has a nice even coat which is very good and nice short ears ( nethies should hold their ears together on the show table and they should be no longer than 2" ) 

From the second picture (which is closer to the pose we would put them in) she looks a little long in the body (which can be common in does)

she has a nice head shape too as does tend to have a slightly pointier face than the bucks (generally) but it is nice.

The best way i was taught to look at a nethie is it should have a tennis ball head on a football shape body (um i mean soccer ball ) 

weight wise she is on the limit max show weight over here is 2.1lbs.

(now Pam can pick up all my faults lol) oh and fyi i am going by our brittish standards sorry i don't know the american ones


----------



## polly (Jan 29, 2008)

*Lias_ark wrote: *


> This is Bert 6 week old Polish kit.
> and this is his brother Bart.
> 
> 
> ...



Hi i can't realy comment on your poles because they are so different from our standards over here i have put a pic of what ours look like so you can see the difference so you understand why lol i always think they look more hare like in their appearence but going on our standards the second one looks better to me than the first which looks more flat faced also the ears look better on the second one as in longer and thinner


----------



## ChompersMom (Jan 29, 2008)

I've never shown a rabbit so I'm sorry for the lack of good photos. Moose isn't very happy with me picking him up so I just have to work with him to get pictures . 

He's 9 lbs. and his ears are 24+ inches. He is almost 2 years old. 























The picture I'm using for my avatar is a better picture of his ears but it's a small picture (it's the person I got him from sent me).


----------



## naturestee (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi Polly! Your Polish in the UK are what we call Britannia Petites. Our Polish are entirely different. Here's the American Polish Rabbit Club, so you can see the difference.
http://www.polishrabbitclub.com/

I like how you blame the tiny hare-like buns on the Poles and we blame them on you!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 29, 2008)

*ChompersMom wrote: *


> I've never shown a rabbit so I'm sorry for the lack of good photos. Moose isn't very happy with me picking him up so I just have to work with him to get pictures .
> 
> He's 9 lbs. and his ears are 24+ inches. He is almost 2 years old.
> 
> ...



You should show him Chompersmom! His ears are a great length, because they are supposed to be 21 inches; and since his are 24+ then he would be nice! From the pictures, his ears look well-rounded, but it's slightly hard to tell. 

Pam will probably later add on to this, but from the first pic, his hindquarters look pretty decent; their more rounded than my boys' are, but again, Pam will probably comment on that. His shoulders and body/back look pretty nice as well. 

His fur seems to be lacking a little condition; is he moulting? It looks that way in the pics; but if it is, his coat should be very healthy looking once it's done moulting. 
You should really show this boy! I bet he would get some really good marks on his cards!

Emily


----------



## kellyjade (Jan 29, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *I'll share my comments as a lionhead breeder (who doesn't show that much) and then watch Pam come in here and blow me away*
> 
> 
> > Thanks for judging Sophie, Peg! I'm a bit surprised, considering she was a pet store bun...now I am curious about how long her ears are.


----------



## Lias_ark (Jan 30, 2008)

Polly over here we call this a Britania Petite "Brit"


----------



## Lias_ark (Jan 30, 2008)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Hi Polly! Your Polish in the UK are what we call Britannia Petites. Our Polish are entirely different. Here's the American Polish Rabbit Club, so you can see the difference.
> http://www.polishrabbitclub.com/
> 
> I like how you blame the tiny hare-like buns on the Poles and we blame them on you!


:laugh:


----------



## Lias_ark (Jan 30, 2008)

Chompers Mom he is nice looking But I think he may be a tad small for the show table. I think sr are larger then 9#s but not sure.


----------



## polly (Jan 30, 2008)

lmao ok now i know why you are keen on poles for pets ours are like ribena berries on very strong drugs!!! make a nethie look placid in comparison!!

your poles look like nethies (Well kind of) 

i dont have much info about poles in this country but a girl i know breeds them and says they are unbeliveably hard to handle. You would never find one over here a sa pet 

still think Mocha looks nethie though her face is really round. and short ears.


----------



## pamnock (Jan 30, 2008)

*Lias_ark wrote: *


> Chompers Mom he is nice looking But I think he may be a tad small for the show table. I think sr are larger then 9#s but not sure.



The Sr. Bucks run a little smaller than the Sr. Does. EL bucks are 9lb. and over.

Pam


----------

